# Kibble with milk or water? Diet for pups



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I just used warm water or broth/gravy. I'm not sure about milk. My girl doesn't seem to be lactose intolerant but my boyfriend's old Rottweiler was.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I occasionally mix in a lump of cottage cheese or some yogurt, but that's it for dairy.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

We give Goats milk to Tiggy (12 week old GD pup) not to soften the Kibble we give it separately although if she leaves some food I will put it on her food to encourage her to finish it she loves it.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

When my puppy came home is was adding water to soften the kibble, she was not eating too much..As soon as I gave it to her dry she devoured it..Go figure:doh:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Giving them soaked kibble is great in hot weather especially--increases their fluid intake and can help prevent bloat. (If you haven't learned about bloat yet, check out the sticky on here. Good information.) 

Some people soak the kibble routinely. I don't--I just make sure to separate eating, exercise, and water consumption by 30-60 minutes. 

Re: the lactose, I gather many dogs don't digest cows milk well. I also heard about goats milk, and I've always given that instead. I gave it to Tucker when he was little to help him sleep at night. And I make frozen treats out of goats milk yogurt.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

first golden said:


> When my puppy came home is was adding water to soften the kibble, she was not eating too much..As soon as I gave it to her dry she devoured it..Go figure:doh:


I tried soaking Hank's kibble with water when he first came home since he was so young, he wouldn't touch it. He did like toppers such as yogurt, cottage cheese, pumpkin or canned food. Just no water! 

If the puppy has teeth and has been weaned there really isn't any reason to add milk.


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. We visited the vet the other day and asked her the same thing. She actually opposed the idea of placing water on the kibble since it promotes tooth cavity and bad breath. I tried this tonight and she didnt finish her food. Btw, she's a 9 and a half week old pup. Would you therefore recommend plain dry kibble or soaked one?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd listen to what your vet says. The wet food does stick more and can cause plaque.


----------

